# When do we get a model? New Batmobile teased by director



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

The director of the new Superman vs Batman movie tweeted this pic!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Looks like Wayne Industries has been hit hard by the economy, too.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Looks promising. I never liked the Tumbler too much. But, given that it took Moebius three movies to finally get their kit out, I wouldn't hold my breath on a new kit anytime soon.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Moebius has the rights to Bale/Batman. R2 has the rights to West/Batman. Who's going to grab the rights to Affleck/Batman?

A question to be posed to R2 at WF!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Actually Moebius has the rights to the West Batman - hence their upcoming 66 TV series figure kits.

The R2 kits are of the TV Batmobile or the old Aurora kits but not really anything else to do with the TV series.


----------



## Kit (Jul 9, 2009)

Here's Baffleck and the front of the new batmobile

http://www.theverge.com/2014/5/13/5710490/ben-affleck-batman-and-batmobile-first-photo


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Still looks too much like the Tumbled to me. I'm not gonna be happy until I get what *I* want.
I want a Batmobile with fins!

I want a Batmobile with a Bat-Face on the front!!

And, as long as I'm ranting anyway, I want a gray and blue Bat-suit!!!

But mostly, I want to see the CGI nerds kicked out from behind the keyboard and writers put in place who know how to SCRIPT A REAL STORY!!!!


Whee...whee...look at all the pretty dots...did I miss the new Batmobile model--? :freak:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Just the idea of Ben Affturd will kill any Batman movie he is in. Casting him as Batman is like casting Stevie Wonder to play Robin Hood.


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

I can't say that I'm a big fan of Ben Affleck. But several guys have managed to wear the cape and cowl, and pulled it off well enough. So far, the only one I really haven't liked is Val Kilmer. And I also disliked the Kilmer Batmobile most of all. 
So I guess time will tell if Affleck can pull this off or not. As for what I've seen of this new Batmobile so far. It reminds me too much of the Tumbler. While the Tumbler was a cool looking vehicle. It just screams military assault vehicle at you. I prefer a Batmobile that at first glance, you know it's Batman's car !!


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Have to say at first I was excited about the new Batmobile. But now seeing the cockpit, not so much. Maybe a full reveal will persuade me. But, yesh, looks to much like the chubby little Tumbler, not a *BAT*mobile!


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

It may be a cross between the Tumbler and the 1989 model:

https://movies.yahoo.com/blogs/movi...ck-as-batman-and-his-batmobile-164749941.html


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

djnick66 said:


> Just the idea of Ben...will kill any Batman movie he is in.


But I thought he was fine as George Reeves in _Hollywoodland_ (2006). I'd have preferred him cast as Superman. With his trunks on, of course.



DCH10664 said:


> I prefer a Batmobile that at first glance, you know it's Batman's car !!





robiwon said:


> ...looks to much like the chubby little Tumbler, not a *BAT*mobile!


My point exactly! Even Joel Schumacher at his worst had a better idea of what the Batmobile should look like than the Tumbled design.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

As much as I disliked the movies, at least the Batmobile looked like a BATmobile until the Batbeetle came along...










Regardless if the Beetle was more of a real world car it, and apparently the new one, share nothing with the design element that has always been associated with Batman and his vehicle. Even in the comics, there are design elements that suggest what you are looking at is a bat vehicle. 

Why do they keep dropping the ball and giving us "Batman meets the Transformers"?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

The age of the sleek Batmobile is over. it is the age of the Bat-SUV.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

John P said:


> The age of the sleek Batmobile is over. it is the age of the Bat-SUV.


My first impression of the Tumbler Batmobile was; "Oh crap, it's an SUV!" (though it's more of a SUV meets Lamborghini kind of design). And I hate SUV's. Eventually grew to like the design, but still think Keaton's Batmobile is the best movie version. Before deciding wither or not I like/dislike the Affleck Batmobile, I'll wait until pictures of the whole car are released.


----------



## chasd25 (Feb 14, 2002)

We finally got the short ears on the batman costume ALA Frank Miller the dark knight returns!


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

For me the Batmobile should do two things- act as a support vehicle for Batman to do whatever he needs to do and to intimidate the enemy. When it shows up you know things are going to get real.
Huge fins twice as high as the body to me just looked cartoony- the Burton version at least looked like it could get into a firefight and hold it's own.
The newest incarnation looks interesting- sort of a stealth 117 merged with a race car. I am waiting until I see the whole thing from different angles to judge, but I think it looks better than what I expected.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

I guess I'm in the minority, because I actually like the Tumbler the most of all the Batmobiles (even the 60s TV show).  Not to say that I don't like the 60s version, just that I like the Tumbler more. That said, I can certainly appreciate why many people don't like it. It really doesn't say "bat," other than the colour.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

spock62 said:


> ...Before deciding wither or not I like/dislike the Affleck Batmobile, I'll wait until pictures of the whole car are released.


Thank you! I was going to post the same thing when I was reading this thread last night, but I didn't want to ruin anyone's fun while they were still picking it apart based on a couple of vague photos that don't really show anything. :wave:



chasd25 said:


> We finally got the short ears on the batman costume ALA Frank Miller the dark knight returns!


Hey, Adam West had them in the 60s!  But, yeah, I share your enthusiasm. They might be less striking than the long "ears" visually, but from a practical perspective they make more sense. If you're going to be a vigilante who gets into street fights on a regular basis the last thing you need is something that could limit your movements, and that your opponents could potentially grab onto. Also, when they were filming the '89 movie the "ears" on Keaton's cowl were constantly getting caught when he closed the Batmobile's cockpit.

By the way, I feel the same way about the exaggerated Batfins on the Kilmermobile and Clooneymobile--far too big and cartoonish, and completely impractical.

It also appears they're using Miller's design (or a variation of it) for the symbol on the Batsuit's chest.



Dr. Brad said:


> I guess I'm in the minority, because I actually like the Tumbler the most of all the Batmobiles (even the 60s TV show).  Not to say that I don't like the 60s version, just that I like the Tumbler more. That said, I can certainly appreciate why many people don't like it. It really doesn't say "bat," other than the colour.


I'm in that minority with you. When I saw the first photos of the Tumbler that surfaced on the 'Net I thought it looked like a giant cockroach at a tractor pull. But it was love at first sight when I saw it in action in _Batman Begins_. Now, I can't necessarily say I like it more than the Keatonmobile or the Barrismobile, but I like it at least as much.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Zombie_61 said:


> Thank you! I was going to post the same thing when I was reading this thread last night, but I didn't want to ruin anyone's fun while they were still picking it apart based on a couple of vague photos that don't really show anything. :wave:


What's that saying about great minds thinking alike? 



Zombie_61 said:


> ...But it was love at first sight when I saw it in action in _Batman Begins_. Now, I can't necessarily say I like it more than the Keatonmobile or the Barrismobile, but I like it at least as much.


I became hooked on the design after seeing it smash thru concrete road barriers and "flying" across roofs. I want one as my next car!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

spock62 said:


> What's that saying about great minds thinking alike?


Why? Who do you know that has a great mind? 



spock62 said:


> I became hooked on the design after seeing it smash thru concrete road barriers and "flying" across roofs. I want one as my next car!


Speaking strictly about performance, the Tumbler beats every other TV or movie Batmobile hands down. The Barrismobile was so heavy that they constantly had steering, suspension, and brake problems; the Keatonmobile was so long that it was difficult to drive in a straight line and almost impossible to get around a corner; the Kilmermobile was so imbalanced because of those stupid and heavy batwings on the roof that they (the stunt drivers) pulled the front end off of the ground if they hit the gas too hard; and the Clooneymobile was so awful that nobody wants to even talk about it. The Tumbler, on the other hand, performed 30-foot jumps that would have crippled almost any other car, and came back ready for more.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Zombie_61 said:


> Why? Who do you know that has a great mind?
> 
> Speaking strictly about performance, the Tumbler beats every other TV or movie Batmobile hands down. The Barrismobile was so heavy that they constantly had steering, suspension, and brake problems; the Keatonmobile was so long that it was difficult to drive in a straight line and almost impossible to get around a corner; the Kilmermobile was so imbalanced because of those stupid and heavy batwings on the roof that they (the stunt drivers) pulled the front end off of the ground if they hit the gas too hard; and the Clooneymobile was so awful that nobody wants to even talk about it. The Tumbler, on the other hand, performed 30-foot jumps that would have crippled almost any other car, and came back ready for more.


The performance of the Tumblerr outshines the other bat vehicles because they put more engineering effort into it and had much more money to spend. The keatonmobile was built almost 25 years ago! Of course the Tumbler is going to outperform it. But, they still used radio control Tumbler miniatures as well (exp. underpass w/garbage truck). My main complaint is there is no style to the Tumbler. It looks like a crab with tractor tires. There is simply no bat resemblence in the design, which every other bat vehicle has had in the past. And that is why it was never called the Batmobile, because it isn't one.

I respect everyones opinion on which version they like best. I just wish the new movie would feature a Batmobile instead of a repurposed tank...


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Movie concept model. From the official photo it looks like this is it.


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

Well that could be pretty cool. Like other have already stated, I will wait until I see the actual vehicle to form an opinion.

Several years ago, Elden Titus (a custom car builder that rubbed elbows with the likes of George Barris and Darryl Starbird) created a model of a Batmobile design he and Barris were attempting to peddle to Hollywood. I always thought it captured the best qualities of the '66 TV car and the '89 film car. here are a couple of photos of it:


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

robiwon said:


> ...I just wish the new movie would feature a Batmobile instead of a repurposed tank...


If a "not great" Batmobile design is the worst this movie has to offer I'll find a way to live with it. As it is, I'm concerned it will suffer from sequelitis, i.e. the misguided Hollywood notion that more equals better. "Okay, we've established Clark Kent/Superman in Metropolis, so it's time to bring in Lex Luthor. And we should also give the fans the Superman/Batman crossover movie they've been waiting for. Oh, and while we're at it let's throw Wonder Woman into the mix for no good reason." :freak:


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Aurora-brat said:


> Well that could be pretty cool. Like other have already stated, I will wait until I see the actual vehicle to form an opinion.
> 
> Several years ago, Elden Titus (a custom car builder that rubbed elbows with the likes of George Barris and Darryl Starbird) created a model of a Batmobile design he and Barris were attempting to peddle to Hollywood. I always thought it captured the best qualities of the '66 TV car and the '89 film car. here are a couple of photos of it:


Now that's what I'm talking about! :thumbsup: Sleek, sexy, bat fins, etc. That's a Batmobile, not a flat black Transformer. Where did you find these pics? Any more floating around?


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

I agree, unfortunately they couldn't find anyone interested. These are the only photos of it I have, there might be more around but I haven’t seen them.

I do have a casting of this model pulled from a mold I made a few years back. Someday I will have to build it, but for now it sits on the pile with all the other kits awaiting their turn...


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I found a few shots of the bare resin model and a few in primer. It looks to be maybe 15 inches long or so. Before you build it, make a mold and cast me one.  I'll send you some bucks for it!!!!

Or, if you want to sell yours....


----------

